# Guard dog prices skyrocket to six figures



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't know anyone that's paid six figures 8-[, do you?

http://news.discovery.com/animals/guard-dog-prices-skyrocket-to-six-figures.html#mkcpgn=rssnws1[/URL]


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

"Breed selections differ among the various services, with the German Shepherd, Belgian Malinois, Dutch Shepherd, Rottweiler and Doberman Pinscher being among the most popular"


sign me up for a $100k dobbie




the con artist at CPI sells his dogs for $70k (get a load of the crappy video playing on the homepage)


http://protectiondogs.com/


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

If anyone needs a motorcycle warning dog (barks when it hears a motorcycle) I'm running a special on one that is ever vigilant. The first 75 grand takes him. I'll throw in the transportation and xrays (if you take my word that they are his xrays.)

DFrost


----------



## Danielle Wagner (Dec 6, 2009)

Stop making fun of these people! Don't you know they are just trying to make an honest living?? #-o I feel so bad for how ignorant some people must be. . .


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Matt Grosch said:


> sign me up for a $100k dobbie



Matt,

I'll let you have Flann for $100 K and he'll probably bite better than anything you'll get from CPI or Executive and not come up the leash on you if you look at him sideways 

At least if these fools are spending six figures on Guard dogs they're not spending it on cocaine and whores


----------

